# My coop for bee



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

There's my roost in the small room which is the coop. 

Then the door that leads out of the coop and then looking through the screen door into the rest of the barn where I'd like to make it the coop/run.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks like it will turn out pretty good.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes...most definitely I would do deep litter in that space. Once it really starts working, you'll see some good results. Just remember to allow good ventilation and keep it dry on top, a little moist at the bottom and you are golden.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Bee said:


> Yes...most definitely I would do deep litter in that space. Once it really starts working, you'll see some good results. Just remember to allow good ventilation and keep it dry on top, a little moist at the bottom and you are golden.


The whole space or where the roosts are


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I'd do that whole space...I think you won't regret it, particularly with how difficult it would be to clean behind those roosts. With the DL, all you'll really need to do is throw some fresh litter on top of the nightly offerings every couple of days...pretty soon the bedding will build thick there and the bugs will move in to feast on the manure. Then the chickens will move in to feast on the bugs and will toss that litter back out from under the roosts...and the whole thing will start all over once again.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Bee said:


> I'd do that whole space...I think you won't regret it, particularly with how difficult it would be to clean behind those roosts. With the DL, all you'll really need to do is throw some fresh litter on top of the nightly offerings every couple of days...pretty soon the bedding will build thick there and the bugs will move in to feast on the manure. Then the chickens will move in to feast on the bugs and will toss that litter back out from under the roosts...and the whole thing will start all over once again.


Just to clarify your saying use the the deep litter even if I use the whole barn As the coop?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yep...that room is small and most of your feces will be concentrated there, so that's where you need the deep litter. Just let it build there, little by little until you get a good litter pack and you'd be surprised at how quickly it will attract bugs and the right bacteria for composting, start to hold moisture from it all and wick moisture away from the top layer of litter.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Bee said:


> Yep...that room is small and most of your feces will be concentrated there, so that's where you need the deep litter. Just let it build there, little by little until you get a good litter pack and you'd be surprised at how quickly it will attract bugs and the right bacteria for composting, start to hold moisture from it all and wick moisture away from the top layer of litter.[/QUOTE
> 
> Well you may be fooled by the picture.. I'll find the measurements it's pretty big


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

That area looks to be about 6x6 but I could be wrong...let me know!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

This one is 8x8 ish


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

This is 12x14 about


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I thought we were discussing the smaller room in which the roosts are located. It seems to have two doorways and seems to be a defined area with walls from the pictures. That's the area to which I'm referring...the direct area shown/displayed in the picture of the roosts...just that floor section. 

No need to have deep bedding where the feed cans are stored.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Bee said:


> I thought we were discussing the smaller room in which the roosts are located. It seems to have two doorways and seems to be a defined area with walls from the pictures. That's the area to which I'm referring...the direct area shown/displayed in the picture of the roosts...just that floor section. No need to have deep bedding where the feed cans are stored.


Yes I agree. I was saying that I plan to make the area with the cans into the coo


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Continued 


Coop, and use the smaller area for the cow trough the winter. If I make the large area the coop would you still put deep litter in?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yep. I would.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I would. Less work, less smell,, free food. I'm loving he DL right now, dreading the hard freeze wen the compost cannot keep the heat over the harsh cold.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Is the deep litter safe for birds of all ages? Can there be to many ?


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Also I think we may have it figures for the cow to be out of the barn in another shelter .. So if they have it all.. I'll probably section of the DL and just have certain spots composting.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

leviparker said:


> Is the deep litter safe for birds of all ages? Can there be to many ?


Yep...especially good for chicks.


----------

